# Dual screen stutter.



## Techtu (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok so pretty much as the title say's, every time I run both screen's (on main rig in system specs) in extended rather than duplicate I get this strange stutter effect on video and also when moving any open window, it's almost like lag...

I've tried one driver update for the GPU not too long ago and all other general/windows updates are upto date. What's the issue and how do I solve it?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone with any tips please?


----------



## radusorin (Apr 3, 2012)

Do no if it help but here is something whit the same subject http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162558


----------



## Techtu (Apr 3, 2012)

Not really the same thing but thanks anyway.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2012)

What are your 2d clocks in single monitor and multi monitor mode?

What kind of cables are you using for your monitors?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 3, 2012)

51 Mhz with either mode, when watching video online they raise to 405 Mhz on either mode again.

I'm using DVI to DVI on the 22" and mini HDMI to HDMI for the 37" TV.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2012)

With such low clocks in 2d mode it sounds like it is struggling in 2d mode. Try forcing clocks in the Nvidia control panel (high performance mode or something like that) and see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 4, 2012)

I've just done that this morning and still have the same issue. 

It's strange that I only have the issue when using "extended display" mode rather "duplicate".


----------



## Techtu (Apr 5, 2012)

Just an update before bed.

After the updates earlier this morning, I was sat watching a movie with the girlfriend after she'd came home from work and by mistake I didn't take it out of extended displays an just as the movie was about finished I noticed I had no stutter 

I still have this issue when using a web browser to watch video's, which is where the problem is most persistent anyway


----------



## Shurakai (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely sounds like your 2D clocks are too low, your media player of choice probably takes advantage of hardware acceleration so it bumped up the clocks during the movie. Could try force higher 2D clocks in MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's another problem I suffer, maybe to do with the same problem? This happens with Youtube and most other online video's, sometimes worse than others.
LINK


----------



## radusorin (Apr 11, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Here's another problem I suffer, maybe to do with the same problem? This happens with Youtube and most other online video's, sometimes worse than others.
> LINK



This in most cases has something to do whit the: video card driver, browser, flash, java, they all need to be up to date ... 

See if that help.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 11, 2012)

in windows internet explorer options, try turning software render on (instead of gpu rendering),this will draw the page in software and might explain the film flicker


----------



## baggpipes (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you streaming the video wireless? Could be some cause of lag there.... I notice that mine setup does that with Netflix occasionally...


----------



## Techtu (Apr 15, 2012)

Updated the drivers once again (video drivers was rather outdated to be honest). It's got rid of the green screen I suffered with but do still have the stutter.

Yes it's wireless, I'll have to investigate this some more.


----------

